# Ice Is Coming!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A few more days to run boats and hunt on the big water before freeze up.
Here's a good reminder when hunting in ice conditions with your dog. 
http://www.ducks.org/hunting/retriever-training/dogs-and-ice


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

When do you think the Turpin out at Farmington will freeze to the point we won't be able to launch boats and break ice?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

billybass23 said:


> When do you think the Turpin out at Farmington will freeze to the point we won't be able to launch boats and break ice?


If the weather forcast is correct for the next 7 days, I would guess by next weekend there will be a decent amount of ice. I'm sure a 1/2" is a good possibility. We will have to watch the weather day to day, but when the daytime high is 32 and the nightime lows are in the teens it only takes a few days before the ice sticks around. We will see.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

looks like the dikes are going to resemble the million man march


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Any reports if ice on Ogden Bay?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Whiskey Hound said:


> Any reports if ice on Ogden Bay?


ogden bay had ice on it on thanksgiving day. The pot holes are getting thick. this weekend I dont think you will get a boat out. with the weather and the temps in the 20's it done.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ogden bay had ice on it on thanksgiving day. The pot holes are getting thick. this weekend I dont think you will get a boat out. with the weather and the temps in the 20's it done.


I'm heading up there tomorrow, wish me luck and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

good luck, if I can sneak out of work early Ill be headed that way as well

If all else fails take a sledge hammer with, and make your own pot hole:mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

There were mosquitoes out there today. Bring on the ice.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

My wife is going to be upset when she finds out the new boat I'm buying will have a short window of use this year


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bring on the ice and bring in the Mallards!:mrgreen:


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Spent the day on unit three at Ogden bay. No Ice yet but it was cold as a bugger and I'm sure it won't be long. Time to dig out the ice fishing gear and head for the mountains.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Whiskey Hound said:


> Spent the day on unit three at Ogden bay. No Ice yet but it was cold as a bugger and I'm sure it won't be long. Time to dig out the ice fishing gear and head for the mountains.


What is the bird report?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Spent the day in the marsh too. No Ice where I was either, and it was freezing cold too. The drive to and from really sucked! Wrecks everywhere, and definitely a white knuckle drive. The duck hunting was good and made the travel worth it. 7 drakes today with a lot of Christmas colors.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Hunter_17 said:


> What is the bird report?


Scored a Teal first thing in the morning then missed a Pin Tail in the decoys shortly after that. Beyond that the birds were flying around above the flooded weeds mostly. There seemed to be a lot of big birds, mostly pinnys, but they didn't want anything to do with our spread. Guess that's why it's called hunting, not killing.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I'm north of Utah right now and as of today there's open water everywhere and it is incredibly thick with Mallards and butt loads of geese. However it just got very cold and things are starting to freeze. I would image there is going to be a big push of birds heading south very soon. Hopefully there'll be enough open water and feed to keep them around the GLS for a while. Today was stupid sick, tomorrow should be about the same.


----------

